

The Better Adapted You Are, the Less Adaptable You Tend To Be - skorks
http://sourcesofinsight.com/2010/04/02/the-better-adapted-you-are-the-less-adaptable-you-tend-to-be/

======
qaexl
I think a better of thinking about this is that, sometimes, evolutionary
processes falls into a local maxima or a local minima. There is a trick in the
wording of, “The better adapted you are, the less adaptable you tend to be”,
since “adaptation” was redefined in the second part of that statement. If
you’re so well adapted to the current situation such that you fail to adapt to
future, hypothetical, unknown situations, then what you’ve really done was to
hyper-specialize and stop responding to change. This is not that one adapts
too well so much as one got comfortable and _stopped_ adapting.

In terms of practice, it means someone stops being mindful of the task on hand
and starts performing his tasks mindlessly. The present moment is always
surprising, this principle of adaptation is not.

